# Radium Spring Water!



## Maine Digger (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all, I've recently found a new site to dig (another one within 3/4 miles of my house[8D]), that appears to have been dug back in the 60's.  There's a lot of early abm stuff lying around on the surface, and a ton of broken pre-1900[&:]. I decided to try digging into a bank that appeared un-disturbed, had to go through a clay cap, followed by a couple feet of ashes, before I started finding some bottles - all post 1900 so far[].  Has anyone ever come across a *20 oz*. Noxema jar?!, I found one 2' down. That's another story..I also found a crown top, medium teal green spring water bottle. It is labled: GREAT RADIUM SPRING WATER CO,INC. PITTSFIELD MASS.  I did a search and discovered that this company was only in business 3 years, 1919 - 22.  This was one of the post-1900 'quack' medicinals. They thought radioactive elements were healthy[8D] At any rate, I think this was a great find for a post-1900 bottle, I guess I should have posted this up above on that topic, sorry about that.....


----------



## deenodean (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is the bottle you found. If anyone desires this bottle for their collection pm me.


----------

